# A/V Playback With QLab on MacMini?



## aldenf (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi gang,

I've been trying to read through old posts trying to answer my questions but have been unable to figure things out, especially since some of the threads are 4+ years old.

I'm putting together a new playback system for a 440 seat regional/summer stock playhouse. While I've built over 150 playback systems over the last 15 years, Apple, MacOSX & QLab are all kinda new to me in this context. All my systems have been windows platform, pci interfaces and either SFX or SCS. But every designer we've had since opening last June has specifically requested QLab. So...

Will a quad-core MacMini with its Intel HD 4000 graphics drive both a control monitor and a 1920x1200 projector simultaneously with different content?

In addition to hard drive located video files, will QLab play DVDs & Blu-rays via an external USB drive?
Will QLab decode multi-channel audio (Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD) and allow me to configure and route it for a 3.1 system (L/C/R/Subs)?

Video playback with this setup will be separate from theatrical presentations. (Any shows requiring video will utilize a rented media server). So, think film festival type events and "Sing-A-Long Sound Of Music" type stuff.

Thanks,

~Alden


----------



## cpf (Jan 17, 2013)

QLab can't play optical media - it must first be removed from the disk and put onto the hard drive in a readable format - make sure doing this is legal in your jurisdiction and OK with the content provider. I'd avoid external USB drives, they're more prone to sudden slowdowns that will cause stuttering.

QLab can handle as many channels of audio as you want (with appropriate licenses, I think the actual limit is 48?). It's up to you to route them.

You'll need a Thunderbolt to DVI adaptor to get the second video output (there's a HDMI output built in).


----------



## aldenf (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks, cpf!

I'm also installing a windows machine to monitor RF receivers and processors. Should I just plan on swapping the audio interface when I need and driving the projector with the Windows machine? For strict audio playback on QLab, the MacMini is a great solution. But it seems that if you want to do more, then it requires a MacPro and gets much more expensive.

Does everyone just use VLC for presentation of film/video? VLC won't play Blu-Ray will it? Will VLC decode multichannel audio and allow you to route it to appropriate interface channels?

Are we the only theater that's trying to accomplish this without resorting to consumer grade equipment?

What is everyone else using for this purpose? I would think that it shouldn't be this difficult.

Thanks,

~Alden


----------



## AlexDonkle (Jan 26, 2013)

VLC 2.0 (released about a year ago) added BluRay support, but I haven't used it personally. 

The simplest method may be using Qlab and the MacMini for theater shows, and then using a separate, dedicated Blu-Ray player (possible with 7.1 analog audio output to route into the board).


----------

